
Nim partners with Status.im - dom96
https://nim-lang.org/blog/2018/08/07/nim-partners-with-status.html
======
kaushalmodi
Those are awesome news! I'm glad to see "improvement of nimsuggest and LSP
development" in the suggestions :D

